# Positionner et redimensionner une fenêtre Explorer avec Applescript



## Lonesome Boy (8 Mai 2001)

Salut!

Voilà, avec iCab, pour positionner une fenêtre, je fais par exemple "set position of window 1 to {5, 75}"
Avec Explorer, ça ne marche pas. Comment on fait?

Même question pour redimensionner une fenêtre: avec iCab, c'est par exemple "set bounds of window 1 to {0, 41, 799, 576}"
Et avec Explorer?

Merci d'avance!

NB: il n'y a aucune trace de "set position of window" et "set bounds of window" dans le dictionnaire d'iCab, pourtant, ça marche (je l'ai trouvé en faisant une mémorisation, mais Explorer n'est apparemment pas compatible avec la mémorisation d'AppleScript)! Peut-être en est-il de même pour Explorer (y'a rien non plus dans le dico)?

PS: excusez ma nullité!


----------



## steg (9 Mai 2001)

Le support d'AppleScript doit pris en compte par les developpeurs, c'est a eux de definir quelles sont les fonctions que l'ont peut utiliser avec AppleScript. les Developpeurs d'iCab ont donc implementer une fonction de redimensionement des fenetres, mais ceux d'Explorer n' ont soit pas utilisé le meme nom de fonction, soit n'ont pas implementé une fonction AS pour redimensionner les fenetres... Si elle existe encore faut-il trouver sa definition...


----------

